# VAPERITE ANNOUNCEMENT



## Vaperite South Africa (9/9/16)

So we are growing again. Three new shops on the way and one shop relocation (Bedford Village) to the gym premises next door to our current shop. 

The new Bedford Village shop is over 150 square metres with our own bathrooms and even a shower!! It will include a full lounge and cloud-o-meter as well as our Octopods for juice testing.

We will be launching a competition on this thread to guess where our three new shops are opening.

Prizes will be announced shortly and hints will be posted in due course.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Scouse45 (9/9/16)

Just come to greenstone


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (9/9/16)

Scouse45 said:


> Just come to greenstone



You are very warm!!


----------



## Scouse45 (9/9/16)

Ah stoneridge will work for me too!


----------



## Scouse45 (9/9/16)

Or green valley or greenstone crescent mall or Eden meadows all close enough for me!


----------



## Soutie (9/9/16)

Clearwater or cradlestone? Hoping for some love in the west rand.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dimi (10/9/16)

Fourways would be awsome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kittyjvr1 (10/9/16)

Oriel

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slick (10/9/16)

Festival mall?


----------



## Schnappie (10/9/16)

Pretoria getting some more love?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (10/9/16)

Schnappie said:


> Pretoria getting some more love?


Tell us where. We would be more than happy to open at another location in Pretoria as our current Parkview location is pumping.


----------



## Mike (10/9/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Tell us where. We would be more than happy to open at another location in Pretoria as our current Parkview location is pumping.



All these students in Hatfield need a good vendor to buy from

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (10/9/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Tell us where. We would be more than happy to open at another location in Pretoria as our current Parkview location is pumping.


True the staff there is really helpful. Hmmm maybe at the Grove or perhaps menlyn?


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (10/9/16)

Just come to victory park already


----------



## 6ghost9 (11/9/16)

I do hope one of them finally comes to PE! Need more vendors in our armpit of South Africa!


----------



## Vape0206 (11/9/16)

Just come open one in Cape Town please.. Preferably in the parow area 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Vape Starter (12/9/16)

Centurion Mall?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jpq (12/9/16)

In my opinion.

Nelspruit/mbombela
A lot of guys are ordering from there from myself and a few vendors as the dont have anything there.
Also the Guys in Pretoria North i know from another social media discussion forum are crying.

As for the new shop location...if greenstone is close. Then i would guess Stoneridge.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (12/9/16)

Out of the responses, two areas have been mentioned and one response mentioned the actual shopping center in the one area.

We have ten shops pre-built so we are listening to all your requests as we are actively searching for new locations.

Here's a shop at our shop fitter waiting to go and 9 more in storage:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (12/9/16)

Mall At Reds Mall in Centurion, Centurion Mall, well anywhere in Centurion around Rooihuiskraal would work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (12/9/16)

Greenstone Mall is one of the new stores,


----------



## Soutie (12/9/16)

I could also live with Cresta or in the Randburg area, nice and close to work cause I very seldom see myself in the east rand.


----------



## Jpq (12/9/16)

I could really use one in the Mall @ Reds in Centurion. Centurion is covered by a lot of other vendors, but i do find myself driving all the way to Parkview for gear every month, only 85km there and back from my house....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (12/9/16)

Create-A-Cloud said:


> Greenstone Mall is one of the new stores,



Not Greenstone Mall. That would be a little too close to one of our competitors

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (12/9/16)

We are listening to all of you!!


----------



## Scouse45 (12/9/16)

Like I said earlier green valley or Eden meadows or greenstone crescent mall must be!!


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (12/9/16)

Scouse45 said:


> Like I said earlier green valley or Eden meadows or greenstone crescent mall must be!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jpq (12/9/16)

staying with the Stoneridge idea...


----------



## Scouse45 (12/9/16)

Doubt stoneridge vapeking just opened up there! When u gonna announce it @Vaperite South Africa


----------



## Jpq (12/9/16)

Maybe Greenstone Cresent next to the Checkers,
Please bear in mind, im bored, and i dont know the area but google is my friends.


----------



## spiv (12/9/16)

Just open up in Stoneridge opposite from the other shop. Then maybe we can get a few more vendors in the same place and create the first Vape Court (like they have with food). It'll be VapeCon every day! People will come from miles around just to be a part of the atmosphere and Vape the Dream(TM). 

I'm just kidding. But we'd love to have you in the middle east (Edenvale/Greenstone).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gareth Friedmam (12/9/16)

Grayston?


----------



## The Wolf (13/9/16)

the Mall @ Reds in Centurion or anywhere in Centurion for that matter. 
There are a lot of Good Vendors in the aria but not all have a nice walk in shops, _"Yea I know there are a few with shops" _But mostly online orders. 
I do prefer to go to a shop than online orders . 
Call me old fashioned but rather speak with an actual Vaping Buddy than a damn PC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicholas (14/9/16)

JHB south needs a store ASAP

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (14/9/16)

WoodMead Retail Park or the shopping complexes next to it. Woodmead has a lot of visitors especially month end. And its also quite central to a lot of places like midrand/ Sandton/ Bryanston/ Fourways/ Edenvale ect. Would be a good place for a store.


----------



## zubair777 (14/9/16)

I think you guys need to look at pretoria north and the montana, doornpoort, Sinoville area, i do t think i've found place to buy my e- juice there yet


----------



## zubair777 (14/9/16)

I think you guys need to look at pretoria north and the montana, doornpoort, Sinoville area, i do t think i've found place to buy my e- juice there yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (15/9/16)

How about Durban? We are starved for vape shops on the east coast!


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (15/9/16)

*Here is the prize for the first person who guesses all three locations correctly!*

(The winner gets to choose one of these beauties in the colour of their choice)




The one outlet is NOT in Gauteng so it will be a little more difficult to guess but we will post images to help you construct the non-Gauteng address. You MUST guess the exact shopping centres!!​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (15/9/16)

Here's the first location's hint. Probably too easy but here goes:


​


----------



## brotiform (15/9/16)

Hillstone Centurion?


----------



## Blu_Marlin (15/9/16)

Sandstone????


----------



## Blu_Marlin (15/9/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Sandstone????


Oh wait that`s in Maseru


----------



## Blu_Marlin (15/9/16)

Green Stone Cresent Mall


----------



## Jpq (15/9/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Green Stone Cresent Mall



Isnt this What i Said


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (15/9/16)

I'm tempted to add another image but it will make it too easy so keep guessing. Nobody is close yet


----------



## spiv (15/9/16)

That's a ton of sand. Sandton City.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (15/9/16)

Jpq said:


> Isnt this What i Said


 and some one else as well so I get third dibs


----------



## Vape0206 (15/9/16)

spiv said:


> That's a ton of sand. Sandton City.


    

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (15/9/16)

What are the first two locations?


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/9/16)

Durbs by the Sea!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (15/9/16)

Victory park.
Mall of the south.
Sand wall lmao


----------



## Soutie (15/9/16)

Sandton mall
Cradlestone


----------



## Greyz (15/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Durbs by the Sea!



That does look alot like Umgeni building sand....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (15/9/16)

Here's the next location. Quite an easy one for those from this town but a bit of a Google search will help locate it!

Need the name of the actual shopping centre



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (15/9/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Here's the next location. Quite an easy one for those from this town but a bit of a Google search will help locate it!
> 
> Need the name of the actual shopping centre
> 
> ...



Thats Port Elizabeth 
BayWest Mall


----------



## Greyz (15/9/16)

Port Elizabeth
Walmer Park Shopping Centre


----------



## Greyz (15/9/16)

Port Elizabeth
Greenacres Shopping Centre


----------



## Greyz (15/9/16)

Port Elizabeth
Sunridge Village Mall


----------



## Greyz (15/9/16)

Port Elizabeth
Sixth Avenue Shopping Centre


----------



## Greyz (15/9/16)

Port Elizabeth
Cleary Park Shopping Centre


----------



## Greyz (15/9/16)

Port Elizabeth
The Gardens Shopping Centre


----------



## Greyz (15/9/16)

Port Elizabeth
Summerstrand Village


----------



## Greyz (15/9/16)

Port Elizabeth
Kenako Mall


----------



## Greyz (15/9/16)

Port Elizabeth
The Bridge at GreenAcres


----------



## Greyz (15/9/16)

Port Elizabeth
Pier14 Shopping Mall


----------



## Greyz (15/9/16)

Port Elizabeth
Kings Court Shopping Centre


----------



## Greyz (15/9/16)

Port Elizabeth
9th Avenue Shopping Centre


----------



## Greyz (15/9/16)

Port Elizabeth
Walker Drive


----------



## Greyz (15/9/16)

And I'm done

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Soutie (15/9/16)

9th avenue shopping center, pe
Sandton city 
Either Clearwater or cradlestone?


----------



## Blu_Marlin (15/9/16)

Since all the other shopping centers in PE have been taken I`ll have to go with Boardwalk hotel and casino.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Greyz (15/9/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Since all the other shopping centers in PE have been taken I`ll have to go with Boardwalk hotel and casino.


Dammit, if it's the one mall I left out I'll cry  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (15/9/16)

Greyz said:


> Dammit, if it's the one mall I left out I'll cry
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


I think you got this one in the bag. The next closest shopping centre I could find was in Uitenhage

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Greyz (15/9/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> I think you got this one in the bag. The next closest shopping centre I could find was in Uitenhage



With my luck, it will be Boardwalk hotel and casino - just watch

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (15/9/16)

Cradlestone Krugersdorp
Green Valley Shopping centre Greenstone
9th avenue shopping centre PE


----------



## spiv (15/9/16)

My guesses:
9th Avenue shopping centre in Walmer
Sandton City
Greenstone Crescent mall (the Greenstone wall was a clever clue)

I haven't decided on the colour yet , but if you have the Italian leather version, I'll take it.


----------



## Soutie (15/9/16)

Greenstone crescent mall
Sandton city
9th ave mall, Pe


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (15/9/16)

Two have been mentioned and one is still out there but I'm not saying which ones have been correctly identified yet. And you must guess all three to win the prize. 

There is no closing date so we will keep going until someone gets all three.

The last clue hasn't been posted yet and someone already guessed the location:


----------



## Soutie (15/9/16)

Eden meadows
Sandton city
9th ave mall, Port Elizabeth


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (15/9/16)

But don't worry if you aren't the winner as we will have epic shop openings and will be giving away a Therion or Triade at each opening along with awesome specials!!


----------



## Soutie (15/9/16)

Last try,

Green valley shopping centre
Sandton city
9th ave shopping centre, Port Elizabeth


----------



## spiv (15/9/16)

My last try too. Fingers crossed

WoodMead Retail Park
Sandton city
9th ave shopping centre, Port Elizabeth


----------



## Dimi (16/9/16)

Stone ridge shopping centre
Sandton city
9th ave shopping centre, Port Elizabeth


----------



## Schnappie (16/9/16)

Greenstone Crescent
9th ave Mall PE
Nicolway Bryanston

Wild guess


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (16/9/16)

I'll let you all know when all three have been correctly identified. The hint for the 3rd shop will be posted around the 26th of this month although it has already been mentioned​


----------



## Cruzz_33 (16/9/16)

Clearwater mall
Green Valley Shopping centre Greenstone
9th avenue shopping centre PE


----------



## spiv (16/9/16)

Festival Mall
Sandton city
9th ave shopping centre, Port Elizabeth


----------



## spiv (16/9/16)

Eden Terrace Shop and Leisure
Sandton city
9th ave shopping centre, Port Elizabeth


----------



## spiv (16/9/16)

Green valley shopping centre
Benmore gardens shopping centre
9th ave shopping centre, Port Elizabeth


----------



## spiv (16/9/16)

Greenstone Crescent
Benmore gardens shopping centre
9th ave shopping centre, Port Elizabeth


----------



## spiv (16/9/16)

Eden meadows
Benmore gardens shopping centre
9th ave shopping centre, Port Elizabeth


----------



## zubair777 (19/9/16)

Greenstone Crescent 
Nelson mandela square, sandton
9th ave shopping centre, Port Elizabeth


----------



## zubair777 (19/9/16)

Green valley shopping centre
Nelson mandela square, sandton
9th ave shopping centre, Port Elizabeth


----------



## Soutie (19/9/16)

Greyston Shopping Centre, Sandton
9th Avenue shopping centre, Port Elizabeth
Eden Medows Shopping Centre


----------



## Soutie (19/9/16)

Greyston Shopping Centre, Sandton
9th Avenue shopping centre, Port Elizabeth
Greenstone Crescent Mall


----------



## Soutie (19/9/16)

Greyston Shopping Centre, Sandton
9th Avenue shopping centre, Port Elizabeth
Green valley shopping centre

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## zubair777 (19/9/16)

Greenstone Crescent mall
Nelson mandela square, sandton
9th ave shopping centre, Port Elizabeth


----------



## zubair777 (19/9/16)

Green valley shopping centre
Sandhurst centre, sandton
9th ave shopping centre, Port Elizabeth


----------



## zubair777 (19/9/16)

Greenstone Crescent
9th ave shopping centre, Port Elizabet
Sandhurst centre, sandton


----------



## spiv (19/9/16)

I work in Sandton and stay in Greenstone. I just need to drive around a bit and I'm sure I can figure this out.


----------



## Soutie (19/9/16)

Greyston Shopping Centre, Sandton
9th Avenue shopping centre, Port Elizabeth
Stoneridge shopping centre


----------



## Gareth Friedmam (21/9/16)

Walmer Park Shopping Centre
Green Valley Shopping Centre
Grayston Centre


----------



## moolies86 (24/9/16)

Green acres shopping centre pe
Cradlestone west rand (although I think clear water is more central )
Benmore gardens shopping centre in sandton


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (24/9/16)

One of you is so close but you need to be more specific. Need the center name and suburb


----------



## Soutie (24/9/16)

Greyston Shopping Centre, Sandton
9th Avenue shopping centre, walmer, Port Elizabeth
Stoneridge shopping centre, edenvale

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Soutie (24/9/16)

Greyston Shopping Centre, Sandton
9th Avenue shopping centre, Walmer, Port Elizabeth
Greenstone Crescent Mall, edenvale

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Soutie (24/9/16)

Greyston Shopping Centre, Sandton
9th Avenue shopping centre, Walmer, Port Elizabeth
Eden Medows Shopping Centre, edenvale

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Soutie (24/9/16)

Greyston Shopping Centre, Sandton
9th Avenue shopping centre, Walmer, Port Elizabeth
Green valley shopping centre, edenvale

Reactions: Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## moolies86 (25/9/16)

9th Avenue shopping centre in Walmer
Sandton City sandton
Greenstone Crescent mall edenvale


----------



## moolies86 (25/9/16)

Green acres shopping centre in green acres pe
Cradlestone shopping centre ruimsig
Benmore gardens shopping centre in sandton


----------



## Gareth Friedmam (25/9/16)

Walmer Park Shopping Centre, Walmer, Port Elizabeth
Green Valley Shopping Centre, Edenvale, Johannesburg
Grayston Centre, Grayston, Johannesburg


----------



## moolies86 (25/9/16)

Greenstone Crescent edenvale
Benmore gardens shopping centre sandton
9th ave shopping centre, walmer Port Elizabeth


----------



## moolies86 (25/9/16)

Clearwater mall ruimsig 
Green Valley Shopping centre Greenstone
9th avenue shopping centre walmer PE


----------



## Gareth Friedmam (25/9/16)

Walmer Park Shopping Centre, Walmer, Port Elizabeth
Green Valley Shopping Centre, Edenvale, Johannesburg
Grayston Centre, Grayston, Johannesburg


----------



## Soutie (25/9/16)

So many dislikes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soutie (25/9/16)

Greyston Shopping Centre, Sandton
9th Avenue shopping centre, walmer, Port Elizabeth
Clearwater mall, roodepoort


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (26/9/16)

We do have a winner. Not going to get pedantic about spelling but somebody has identified all three shopping centres. Here's the last photo clue which will give away the name of the one location already identified:


​


----------



## Stosta (26/9/16)

Is it...

Greyston Shopping Centre, Sandton
9th Avenue Shopping Centre, Walmer, Port Elizabeth
Eden Meadows Shopping Centre, Edenvale

?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (26/9/16)

We will announce the name of the winner and the actual locations just before the announcement of the opening of the first of the three locations. Hopefully this will be in around 10 days time or earlier.


----------



## spiv (26/9/16)

Guess it is Green Valley shopping centre in greenstone then.


----------



## Soutie (26/9/16)

Stosta said:


> Is it...
> 
> Greyston Shopping Centre, Sandton
> 9th Avenue Shopping Centre, Walmer, Port Elizabeth
> ...



I hope so

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## moolies86 (26/9/16)

Soutie said:


> Greyston Shopping Centre, Sandton
> 9th Avenue shopping centre, Walmer, Port Elizabeth
> Green valley shopping centre, edenvale


Lol and the winner is ....


----------



## Derkster_122 (26/9/16)

Benoni?


I'm just here here to soak up knowledge... Basically I'm a sponge.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (5/10/16)

*AND THE WINNER IS @Soutie 

The new Vaperite store locations are:

9th Avenue Shopping Centre, Walmer, Port Elizabeth
Opening this Friday, 7 October 2016

Grayston Shopping Centre, Grayston Drive, Sandton
Opening late October 2016

Green Valley Shopping Centre, Stoneridge Drive, Greenstone Hills
Opening late October 2016

Thanks to all who participated in guessing these locations and don't worry, there will be a lot more of these competitions as we open new stores in the future
*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Soutie (5/10/16)




----------

